# Gandalf vs. Merlin



## SpencerC18 (Apr 23, 2003)

Who would win?

and

King Arthur vs. Aragorn II


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

Depends- does Merlin have his demon, Etrigan, at his side? And is Albus Dumbledore officiating? 

For me, Arthur/Aragorn comes down to the swords- as impressive as the reforged Narsil is, I don't think it compares to Excalibur- but then again, I'm an Anglophile.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 23, 2003)

Arthur would have had a fair bit of chain-mail on though, and Excalibar would have been heavier than Narsil.
Because of this, Aragorn would have the advantage for ease of movement.
It would be a good fight though.


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

I think Gandalf Might Win the first Fight but I Agree with FoolOfATook its a tough call but King Arthur does have Excalibur. I also do agree that Aragorn Does have lighter Equipment and may be fast so it would be a tough call. plus Aragorn also has his skill with the bow.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 23, 2003)

I think Gandalf would triumph, I do not know of Merlins orgin or history, is he immortal, is he a spiritual being or did he learn his wizardy in some odd way, did he battle a spirit of the underworld? Hmm cant really tell on that one. I believe Aragorn would prevail, Narsil was forged by the elves and was held by man great kings.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 23, 2003)

I would say Merlin. Gandalf was really a motivator among ME, not a powerful spell-caster. But he could be when he needed to be, and we never got to see when this was, except possibly with the Balrog, but I think that was just a taste. Merlin on the other hand, was a powerful spellcaster, who was constantly using magic to conjur, alter, destroy, and mystify things. As much as I love Gandalf, I'd say Merlin, because we really don'tknow how powerfull Gandalf is


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 23, 2003)

I wish I knew.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 24, 2003)

I would say Gandalf: it's true we do not know the limits of his power, but I think as the White he could have won Merlin: after all Olórin sent-back was like a god, a Maia, whereas Merlin was a sorceror and alchemist.. But I really have no idea. 
And I think Excalibur would slice little Strider to pieces, Andúril or no.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 25, 2003)

I guess it just depends on which merlin myth is fighting gandalf, because there are a ton, but most of them don't portray merlin as this firewielding wizard like gandalf. I think he is more of a conjurer of cheap tricks.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 25, 2003)

> I guess it just depends on which merlin myth is fighting gandalf, because there are a ton, but most of them don't portray merlin as this firewielding wizard like gandalf. I think he is more of a conjurer of cheap tricks.



You're absolutely right about the question of which Merlin. I would take some issue with the phrase "conjurer of cheap tricks", since Merlin is usually also portrayed as something of a prophet or seer.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 26, 2003)

Great! Just great!

Now I have a mental picture of two old men poking each other with pointy hats.

Just what I needed
   

RD


----------



## goldmare (May 2, 2003)

I would point out that Gandalf and Merlin would never exist in the same world as each other, with the same rules, and neither would King Arthur and Aragorn II, except I know that will not make a bit of difference to most of you, so nevermind. But yes, it does depend very much on which version of Merlin you happen to believe in. Even so, I would say Gandalf, the Servant of the Secret Fire, would win. We know for a fact how powerful he is (he's a Maia) but since there are so many conflicting versions, we DON'T know for a fact how powerful Merlin is. As for Arthur and Aragorn II, I have always loved King Arthur, and so that really prejudices my decision.

All hail Arthur, King of Britain!


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 7, 2003)

I think gandalf would win, hands down. He is incredibly powerful. But as for Aragorn/Arthur, I think Aragorn would win, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Moriquende (May 9, 2003)

I think that Merlin would win can't say why exatly but i always liked Merlin a little more than Gandalf...sorry...  after all Merlin gots the Breath of The Dragon by his side...and all that... 
As for Aragorn vs. Arhtur, well...Aragorn of course, as Aulë 
said if Arthur is wearing his armour he doesn't have a chance because he would barely move.


----------



## Merlin (May 10, 2003)

Yes of course I would win... I am king of all wizards!  ahhh my 5 minutes of fame.

But Aragorn II would definitely destroy King Arthur. He is got too much going for him, descendant of the great kings of men! The man lived for more than 200 years and holds Narsil the sword that destroyed Sauron, you just can't beat that. Arthur would probably be in the category of Theoden King (which is not bad at all).


----------



## goldmare (May 11, 2003)

SpencerC18, you should make this a poll, it'd be interesting to see what the majority thinks, and not just those who decided to post.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

It's too late to turn it into a poll now... Unless a Moderator wanted to do it..


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 15, 2005)

Gandalf has godly origin, and, most likely, returned from Eru with increased powers; furthermore, whatever powers he displayed in LotR, they were only a small part of the story (he was forbidden from using his full powers).

Arthur and Aragorn... then again, I bet on higher origin, Aragorn's ancestor is one of the guardians of Ea...


----------



## ingolmo (May 16, 2005)

Merlin and Aragorn II would win. (Even though Gandalf is the best! )
-Ingolmo


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 16, 2005)

SpencerC18 raised the question of which merlin are we speaking of. So I ask which Gandalf are we speaking of? Clearly we don't see much spellwork by Gandalf the White so no one can say how powerful he is. And we always see Gandalf the Grey exhausted after using a 'harder' spell.
Concerning Aragorn II and Arthur, well Aragorn II wears no armor right? So it would take Arthur only one strike to kill him. Yet again Aragorn II is definately older and more experienced....


----------



## spirit (May 16, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Gandalf has godly origin, and, most likely, returned from Eru with increased powers; furthermore, whatever powers he displayed in LotR, they were only a small part of the story (he was forbidden from using his full powers).
> 
> 
> > Ditto that!
> > And to add, Gandalf simply has more style.


----------

